# الالة الحاسبة الذكية تقوم بعمليات جبارة وكذلك رسم المعادلات Casio fx-9860 Emulater



## x_man700 (6 سبتمبر 2007)

مع هذة الالة تستطيع تخزين عدد كبير من العمليات لتسهيل العمليات المعقدة، تستطيع من خلالها التعامل مع الاعداد المركبة والمصفوفات وحل المعادلات، رسم الاقترانات وكذلك رسم المعادلات ، و مميزات اخرى كثيرة ....

هذة الالة لا تحتاج تنصيب...................... وانا مازلت استكشفها ولست محترف فيها

_*واترككم مع الصور فهى ابلغ شرح *_






































_*للتحميل*_


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (7 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم, وفعلاً آلة حاسبة رائعة وتم تشغيلها وهي ممتازة
وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووور على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## جابر أبو حمام (13 سبتمبر 2007)

حياك الله اخى على ها الشرح وبارك الله فيك


----------



## scorpion-king-2050 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

كام تمنها فى مصر


----------



## م. علاء (2 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي الرابيد شير محجوب لدي ممكن على موقع MiHD ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (13 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووور اخى ولكن الرابيد شار انا لاافضله فى رفع الملفات فهو سيىء جدا


----------



## ahmedkaled (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*افضل اله حاسبه لطلبة الهندسه لرسم وحل المعادلات (Casio_fx9860_Emulator_v1.03)*

http://rapidshare.com/files/73129641/Casio_fx9860_Emulator_v1.03.rar


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (31 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

